# Games bargains



## mattie (Mar 23, 2009)

Inspired by Kid_Eternity's eagle-eyes, spotting LBP for 13 sovs from play.com, I thought I'd start a thread where we can list deals, discounts and bargains.

I'll begin.

GTA IV for £19.49 (including p&p) for PS3.  Seems cheap to me.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV-PS3/dp/B000E6HH74/ref=br_lf_m_1000211123_1_9_img?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&s=videogames&pf_rd_p=466727433&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000211123&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=00SRXXH4Q0DKJFYMG93M

Any more for any more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2009)

*Excellent thread!*

Empire: Total War on PC, £17.99

Mirror's Edge on Xbox 360, £15.97


----------



## mattie (Mar 23, 2009)

If you missed the play.com LBP bargain, amazon got it for less than 15 notes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2009)

House of the Dead: Overkill, Wii: £19.95

Metal Slug Anthology, Wii: £9.99

Colin Mcrae: Dirt. PS3: £14.99

LittleBigPlanet: £13.79


----------



## Sunray (Mar 24, 2009)

12.99 Bargain my arse award to Dead Space which refuses to do anything but crash my machine after about 5 minutes play.


----------



## yield (Mar 24, 2009)

Two good games price comparison sites.

http://www.gamestracker.com/

http://www.find-games.co.uk/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

Fable II, Xbox 360: £17.99


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Empire: Total War on PC, £17.99



Is that good?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Is that good?



Not played it but Meta Critic gives it 91%.  Total War games tend to be pretty good though in my experience (played Medevil 1&2, Rome and a little of Shogun)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Empire: Total War on PC, £17.99



Nice one. Not bad for a game that's just come out!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 25, 2009)

£20 for GTAIV is not a bargain.  It's not poor value either, don't get me wrong, but I think "bargain" needs to go a bit further than that.  The game is a year old, give or take the odd month.  I picked it up at Christmas from Amazon for £17.


----------



## mattie (Mar 25, 2009)

kabbes said:


> £20 for GTAIV is not a bargain.  It's not poor value either, don't get me wrong, but I think "bargain" needs to go a bit further than that.  The game is a year old, give or take the odd month.  I picked it up at Christmas from Amazon for £17.



So humbly sorry.

I should have posted it at Christmas, that was my mistake.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 25, 2009)

i tend to just have a look on google shopping

Picked up fifa 09 for 19.99 and gta 4 for £17.99.


for example fallout 3 £16.99 delivered

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

kabbes said:


> £20 for GTAIV is not a bargain.  It's not poor value either, don't get me wrong, but I think "bargain" needs to go a bit further than that.  The game is a year old, give or take the odd month.  I picked it up at Christmas from Amazon for £17.



I got mine for 15 quid brand new. It's not the age that determines whether it's a bargain, it's the average price and if it's beaten. GTA4 maybe a year old but as a highly sellable game it's price drops a lot slower than most games.



mattie said:


> So humbly sorry.
> 
> I should have posted it at Christmas, that was my mistake.



This actually made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> for example fallout 3 £16.99 delivered
> 
> dave



I'd like to see you get it for that price on the xbox 360.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I got mine for 15 quid brand new. It's not the age that determines whether it's a bargain, it's the average price and if it's beaten. GTA4 maybe a year old but as a highly sellable game it's price drops a lot slower than most games.


I just meant that it isn't unusual to find GTAIV out there pretty cheap.  I think it's because of the massive supply of the game -- they sold millions and millions of copies, so it stands to reason they would also have a bit of excess stock, plus lots of second hand competition.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd like to see you get it for that price on the xbox 360.



im working on it! If i find it for £20 quid or less. its mine.

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im working on it! If i find it for £20 quid or less. its mine.
> 
> dave



Brand new mind. Hell I've not seen it for less than a score second hand thinking about it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

The Orange Box, Xbox 360: £11.74


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The Orange Box, Xbox 360: £11.74



Just as some games should be played with a joypad, some should be played with a keyboard and mouse. I believe this to be one of them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

HMV Covent Gdn selling 120gb Xbox 360 hard drives for £30!! Just nabbed one, guy said they have a couple left.

They also priced Tom Clancy's Hawx wrong, picked it up for 20 quid!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The Orange Box, Xbox 360: £11.74



One of the reasons I got an xbox  Nice one


----------



## treelover (Mar 27, 2009)

Keep it up, we have needed a thread like this, some fantastic prices, F3 for 17.00, etc, problem for me is I have too many games already, addicted, you see, and at my age!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 28, 2009)

www.gamespider.co.uk

A good source to find a game your looking for, at a good price.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2009)

FIFA 09, Xbox360: £17.99


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 2, 2009)

I know this isn't strictly within the parameters of this thread, but I picked up fallout 3 for PS3 for £17.99 at Gamestation in Cambridge (pre-owned though), but I still thought that was good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I know this isn't strictly within the parameters of this thread, but I picked up fallout 3 for PS3 for £17.99 at Gamestation in Cambridge (pre-owned though), but I still thought that was good.



If it's better than normal for 2nd hand prices it is!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 3, 2009)

Spotted Guitar Hero 3 Legends Of Rock - the one with Slash on the front - for £29 in Asda with guitar. This was across all three current platforms, with the PS2 one being either a five or tenner cheaper (can't remember). Dunno if this was a manager's special - ie. they wanna get rid of stock in one particular brach - or if it's store wide, so you'd do well to call in advance if you wanna get it.

May pick it up; I've got the game - downloaded - but I wouldn't mind the guitar for this game and other GH3 games/guitar based games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2009)

LittleBigPlanet: £10.95


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im working on it! If i find it for £20 quid or less. its mine.
> 
> dave



Fallout 3, Xbox360: £19.95


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2009)

GTA 4, Xbox 360: £14.99


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

Street Fighter IV, Xbox 360: £24.99


----------



## kained&able (Apr 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fallout 3, Xbox360: £19.95




I love you for that!


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2009)

Heh always happy to help.


----------



## XR75 (Apr 11, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Is that good?



Some bad points about Empire Total War.

1. It's on Steam
2. It was released in an unfinished state causing problems and bugs but they might be fixed now.
3. There was a censorship campaign on the official forums banning posters and removing any negative criticism.


----------



## XR75 (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> GTA 4, Xbox 360: £14.99



That's about all its worth for being a graphical update of the first GTA on the PS2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2009)

FIFA 09, Xbox 360: £17.99


----------



## kained&able (Apr 12, 2009)

XR75 said:


> That's about all its worth for being a graphical update of the first GTA on the PS2.




but it's class


dave


----------



## revol68 (Apr 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> but it's class
> 
> 
> dave



nah it's a stale crock of shit, the actual gameplay and missions are the same stilted mini game crap with the only impressive thing being the attention to detail in the city.

i don't how magazines can justify giving it 10/10 and the like.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright, there's already a thread for arguing the toss about GTA, let's leave this one for bargain tips eh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2009)

Halo Wars (Xbox 360) - £19.98


----------



## purplex (Apr 22, 2009)

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars 
Is the game Ive been playing on the PC 
Not so good on the 360 imo 
£7.93 Asda/Tesco


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2009)

Trauma Center: New Blood, Wii: £9.98


----------



## Jambooboo (May 1, 2009)

Morrisons are selling DS Lites for £65 as of today - though the offer is on for a week they'll likely sell out very quickly.


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2009)

World At War only 14.99(fifteen quid really) on steam, damn valve, if they keep putting up these hot deals i will have no money left, I'm not a mad fan of Steam, no resale value, etc, but these weekend deals are good.


----------



## mattie (Jun 14, 2009)

Play.com doing 2 games for £25 for all platforms.

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/3-/340561/2-/Promo.html?dpr=340561

I've got MGS4 and HL2 (Orange Box), thinking of getting Fallout 3 and Bioshock unless anyone else has better suggestions


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Left4dead still not turned up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2009)

Streetfighter 4 (360): £17.99


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2009)

Empire Total War was 14.99 on Steam this Weekend, took a gamble knowing its issues and purchased, though still havent started episode one or two of HL2 which i also bought on steam, though soon i will be ready to play co-op with others Urbs on PC Left For Dead!


----------



## yield (Jun 22, 2009)

Super Stardust HD for £1.50 (€1.99) on PSN from June 25, 2009 until July 2, 2009.


----------



## mattie (Jun 22, 2009)

Not a game, but Play TV for the PS3 is just over 45 notes at amazon.  Just ordered it, along with bluetooth remote and 320gb hard drive, perhpas cheaper to buy a freeview PVT but one fewer box.

Also, vidzone is pretty good for those who haven't tried it.  Some awesome songs, some awful.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm downloading freedom force http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/freedomforce for 2.99!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2009)

Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box (Xbox 360): £9.99


----------

